# Did anyone go to the EMS rental liquidation sale in Boulder?



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

If so, what kind of prices were there on the rental stuff? I'm thinking Tele gear.

thanks,

Scott


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

I was there the first day and got some great stuff. 200 to 300 for top of the line tele stuff(K2 BD Atomic). sj


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

So they had lots of stuff? I'm looking for the Scarpa T2X boots and some powder tele skis...


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

I stopped in at 8:00 the day the sale started and there was a huge line of people waiting to get to the stuff, I didn't have time to wait so I took off because it looked like things would be picked over pretty well by the time I would have gotten my chance. The sale and store are long gone now, I think they shut for good on the 22nd.


----------

